# Fabia VRS Spring/Summer Detail



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Decided while I have a day off work I shall give the fab a going over or a "Spring clean". I started yesterday about 16:00 just after I finished work and finshed about 16:00 today, about 10 hours in total so I'm knackered!! Anyway this was the process......

*Wash process.*

Wheels off and cleaned with Roll Off and AG T&G remover, waxed with Colly 845.
Arches with Roll off, APC and dressed with 303 AP.
Car washed with Meg's HW, AB SSF. Shuts with APC, Rubbers with EN Gummi pflege
Clayed using Clay magic (Blue) and CYC Polyclay using Meg's LT.
Engine bay with APC and dressed with 303 AP.
*
Polish*

Using G220, Taped up with 3m blue tape.
3M finesse-it polish on a white CCS Smart Pad 5.5".
PB White Diamond glaze on a Green CCS Smart Pad 5.5".

*Wax*

1 coat of AG High Def wax.
1 coat of P21s 100% Carnauba wax.

*Glass and Trim/tyres*

Glass with AG Glass polish and AG FG.
Tyres with Meg's Endurance
Handles/Grill and side strips with Black WOW.

As we all do :car: I look after my motor so she was not bad to start with but it was nice to have a blank canvas and start again.

Anyway on to the pic's.........



















Number plates off........










Area set up and ready to go...........










Before.........










After..........










Wheels.......














































Onto the wash, Bagged up the wheels so I don't get them covered in crap.....










Corona time!!!.......










Snow Foam..........



















Running low on HW......










Exhaust......



















Setup for today......










Shuts.......










Engine bay after.......










Seals.......










Clay after (Not bad).....










Onto the polish....:buffer:










Worst pic I could find.....










Me doing the business.....



















Wing after......





































Onto the Glaze...... Sorry no after pic's!!










And then a coat of AG HD wax......










Pot after 3 cars.....










Buffing off.......










After HD wax.......



















Onto P21s......



















Trim.......





































Glass........










Interior.......



















Afters.......Yippie!!!!! 
































































My Fav pic.......:thumb:










Sorry for all the pic's I went a bit OTT.

To finish, I used a few new products today for the first time, The P21s wax applicator was great made waxing the car easy. PB White diamond was very easy to buff off and left a great finish. Amazing Roll off cleaner removed loads of crap with ease shame it's hard to get in the UK, The CCS pads worked well easy to clean and produced some good results.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post, any questions or comments (Good and Bad) please ask.

Thanks........:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Howard


----------



## nick22 (Mar 27, 2008)

looks great dude


----------



## octywagon (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello fellow Briskodian :wave: Lovely job - well done.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent job and nice write up - fantastic attnetion to detail :thumb:


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

fantastic car and finish!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

octywagon said:


> Hello fellow Briskodian :wave:


Hello :wave: back to you!!


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Very very nice - I think the exhaust deserves a special mention...


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great job from top to bottom. Love the finish on the exhurst


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Very good. That exhaust is shiny.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

looks great :thumb:

did you end up taking off the stickie pads once you were done ?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Very very nice - I think the exhaust deserves a special mention...


Thanks, the exhaust is a pain in the ar#e to keep clean, I have a cloth in the boot to wipe it after every journey, the wife gets pi##ed off because she finds it embarrassing when I do it in costco car park!!:lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> looks great :thumb:


Thanks....:thumb:



Silva1 said:


> did you end up taking off the stickie pads once you were done ?


Yeah, they were also a b#stard to remove, I'm going to bay some new stickie pads and put them back on.


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Excellent write up and lots of great photo's. Nice work! :thumbs


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> great job from top to bottom. Love the finish on the exhurst


Makes me wonder why I havent added autosol to my collection!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work howard:thumb:


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Thanks, the exhaust is a pain in the ar#e to keep clean, I have a cloth in the boot to wipe it after every journey, the wife gets pi##ed off because she finds it embarrassing when I do it in costco car park!!:lol:


lol found that quite funny, excellent work mate im doing mine soon, had my new car for nearly 3 weeks and it really needs a full nook and cranny detail!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

vaughn1 said:


> lol found that quite funny, excellent work mate im doing mine soon, had my new car for nearly 3 weeks and it really needs a full nook and cranny detail!!


Get it cleaned while the weather is good, otherwise it will soon be winter!!! Thats when DW is at it's busiest cause we are not out cleaning our cars.....:lol::lol:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great attention to detail, superb write up and a nice load of pics too 

Can I ask one question, why did you use P21S after the HD Wax ? (I only ask as I thought the HD wax was meant to be the top coat)


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> Great attention to detail, superb write up and a nice load of pics too
> 
> Can I ask one question, why did you use P21S after the HD Wax ? (I only ask as I thought the HD wax was meant to be the top coat)


Both the AG HD wax and the P21s can be a top coat so I thought that I would put the P21s on top because it does not have the best life span and hopefully the AG HD wax will last a bit longer underneath, I will add that I do think this is an odd combo I was going to put a layer of Colly 845 undeneath instead but I will do that in winter!!:thumb:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow great work!! :thumb:
What is the product you use on the seals?
Did you buy the applicator for the black wow - cuz that looks brilliant!


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

That interior looks exceptional, and great idea bagging up the wheels, not something I've seen done before. Thanks for posting that treat, makes me want a vRS even more!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

ctaverner said:


> Wow great work!! :thumb:


Thanks.....:thumb:



ctaverner said:


> What is the product you use on the seals?


It's called Gummi pflege by einszett (Link.....http://www.autogeek.net/1z-einszett-rubber-care-stick.html)
Some of the traders on here stock it I think. It conditions the rubber seals and protects from UVA.



ctaverner said:


> Did you buy the applicator for the black wow - cuz that looks brilliant!


I found them in boaters world when I was in the states and they are very good for applying stuff like Black WOW etc. (I think they were only about $1 each, Bargin!!)


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice one thanks!!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice job. Where did yo get that dinky wax applicator pad for P21s?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

TheProtector said:


> Very nice job. Where did yo get that dinky wax applicator pad for P21s?


It comes free with the 100% carnauba version, very easy to use.....:thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

That looks great matey, I really must try and polish the exhaust tip on our Furby
AC:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice work on the silver HC:thumb:...from a fellow Briskodian


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, it looks better than new!


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Good work, well written and nice to view also... Top thread.

where did you get that brush & gummi pledge from buddy?

Matt


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovely finish, nice car. That Black Wow seems to be a nice product


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Superb job! Another Briskodian here too


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great attention to detail and final finish :thumb: Reminds me I really need to do a 100% wash over all the shuts, sills and seala now....

great to see a really crisp reflective finish on those bright silvers


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Another Brisky member here 

Excellent work.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Do you want to come and do mine?! (same car and colour lol) Very impressed with the exhaust pipe, I might have to get myself some of that polish. What did you clean the soot off with first time round?

And as for your alloys, Kudos, they are in great nick. Mine have had a fair amount of scratching around the edges, but compliments of the tyre fitters yesterday, they've got the spokes as well, ffs.


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Great stuff, very detailed and love all the pics. My mate wants me to do his fabia vrs after seeing my octavia. Wait till he see's yours, think i'll have my work cut out.

Superb!


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job. The Engine bay with APC and dressed with 303 AP works well.


----------



## RnRollie (Apr 16, 2008)

:thumb:
nice work, love the wheel-bagging technique
:thumb:

i always try to check out how others get on with a grey/silver car, cuz i'm looking for the holy grail in product combination/technique to apply to my little italian boat :car:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Seeing how well this has come out is seriously getting mine detailed at some point this summer. It's cheaper to get someone in to do it than buy all the kit myself.

I am in love with the exhaust though lol I'll do it to mine when I give it a clean 

Where do you get the black WOW from btw? Looks effective, and I could make an applicator like yours, I'd like to give mine the once over.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

excellent detail:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW.........:doublesho

Fantastic work mate and the finished article speaks for itself..........cracking work and really difficult to get a good shine on Silver...........:thumb:

How did you find the P21s? Easy on and off?

You happy with all your purchases then? Looks like you bought some crackers!!


----------



## Mouthquake S60 (Feb 4, 2008)

:wave:hia again 4got 2 ask do ur reg plates stick on screw on why did u take them of i do envy the condition of ur car u do end up with a great end product as my car has seen better days and looks ok from 55 feet away .please give me the date on that car show as im choca at the moe i have 6 friends ta mate cu soon:wave:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Seeing how well this has come out is seriously getting mine detailed at some point this summer. It's cheaper to get someone in to do it than buy all the kit myself.
> 
> I am in love with the exhaust though lol I'll do it to mine when I give it a clean
> 
> Where do you get the black WOW from btw? Looks effective, and I could make an applicator like yours, I'd like to give mine the once over.


I bought the Black WOW from Autogeek while in the states, it's pricy but it does look great and last a while, a little goes a long way!!



Baker21 said:


> WOW.........:doublesho
> 
> Fantastic work mate and the finished article speaks for itself..........cracking work and really difficult to get a good shine on Silver...........:thumb:
> 
> ...


Hi Baker, The P21s way prob the easiest wax I have used the applicator is great and it buffs off with ease (I bet it won't last long though!!).

I am very pleased with purchases at the moment, The 303 AP is great stuff, Amazing Roll off which you do not hear about alot is cracking stuff, The CCS pads are really easy to use and clean.

The only problem I have is now I'm planning another list of stuff to buy when I'm back in the states over the new year!!! :thumb:

Thank you all for the comments, she's no supercar but she does shine up nice!!

Howard.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Could you list the process for cleaning the exhaust by any chance? Mainly, what did you use to wash the soot off with, just ordinary shampoo solution and a stiff brush?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Could you list the process for cleaning the exhaust by any chance? Mainly, what did you use to wash the soot off with, just oridinary shampoo solution and a stuff brush?


Lucky for me The dealer I bought the car off cleaned it quite well (The exhaust that is not the rest of the car!!) so I just go over it prob every other day or so to stop the exhaust getting like most other fab VRS out there!!

What I normally do is,

Before cleaning the car I do the exhaust first, Autosol and an MF cloth, work in, wipe away to a shine. When it is really bad I use some fine grade Wire wool and soapy water and/or autosol and it brings it up a treat. Then once you have done that keep on top of it and the rest is easy!!:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll get me some of that autosol I think.

Shame about my furby is that after buying it I suddenly noticed alot of scratches on the roof where the previous owner must have had a roof rack, so annoying  And the rear bumpers seem to have a good load of scratching on it, it's gonna be costly to sort out.

And now the wheels need some work, argh.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent work


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

wow, good job there mate


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Hi Baker, The P21s way prob the easiest wax I have used the applicator is great and it buffs off with ease (I bet it won't last long though!!).
> 
> I am very pleased with purchases at the moment, The 303 AP is great stuff, Amazing Roll off which you do not hear about alot is cracking stuff, The CCS pads are really easy to use and clean.
> 
> ...


Where did you source the Gummi Seal Dress from then mate?

I love the P21s wax I have it's so easy on and off and it works great on top of another coat of wax..........the applicator that one comes with looks good........:thumb:

Heading back over there myself towards the end of the year so maybe we can compare notes.........:lol:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

fantastic! whats that we brush thing you used on the trim (with the foam on it), looks brilliant! some detail and some write up  nice job!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

thats really nice, whered you get those lil sponge applicators for black wow, looks much easier than a cloth


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

That's a cracking job looks spot on

Love the wheel bags idea too


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Where did you source the Gummi Seal Dress from then mate?


Autogeek.net, that where I bought most of my stuff from.



Baker21 said:


> Heading back over there myself towards the end of the year so maybe we can compare notes.........:lol:


Sounds good to me lad, look forward to it!!:thumb:



Curtiz said:


> fantastic! whats that we brush thing you used on the trim (with the foam on it), looks brilliant! some detail and some write up  nice job!





[email protected] said:


> thats really nice, whered you get those lil sponge applicators for black wow, looks much easier than a cloth


I found them by chance, The store which stocked my Brinkmann (Boatersworld in Orlando) had loads of these in various sizes, I will post a pic of them later, I should of bought loads I could have made a mint!!:thumb:


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Cracking detail m8 :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thats really nice, whered you get those lil sponge applicators for black wow, looks much easier than a cloth


OP mentioned it earlier, a fishing shop in the states I believe? Pretty easy to make your own though, you could get as simple as sticking a pencil into a cut off bit of sponge and putting a rubber band around the bottom of it


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Considering it is silver you have some really nice deep reflections there!


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats a stunning job, well done.

Makes me miss my silver furby vrs even more


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

thestig84 said:


> Thats a stunning job, well done.
> 
> Makes me miss my silver furby vrs even more


Ahhh what happened to it? Did you have to sell it?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Well done from another Briskoda member.


----------



## Johnny E (Jun 8, 2007)

For my Furby vRS I use Wonder Wheels to get the sooty crud off the exhaust (that's all I use it for, by the way), rinse, then attack it with the Autosol. If the area is particularly bad I use a bit of fine Scotchbrite, otherwise I use an MF cloth. I use the Autosol and Scotchbrite combo on the steam locomotive I look after and it works well there too.

This vRS though is kept in truly stunning condition. I really love the interior - mine's a state as it's a working car which sees very little car and attention.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Johnny E said:


> This vRS though is kept in truly stunning condition. I really love the interior - mine's a state as it's a working car which sees very little car and attention.


You are right there, this is a brilliant example.

I'm getting the interior valeted soon, looking forward to it


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Johnny E said:


> This vRS though is kept in truly stunning condition. I really love the interior - mine's a state as it's a working car which sees very little care and attention.





Mother-Goose said:


> You are right there, this is a brilliant example.
> 
> I'm getting the interior valeted soon, looking forward to it


White seats = B#tch to keep clean  Everyone who gets in my car is checked before they get anywhere near my seats!!! :lol::lol:

Thank you all for your comments about the fab, I do go a bit OTT sometimes with the cleaning, The wife thinks it's the norm now and people at work think I'm mad!! but hey I don't care it's my pride and joy, I love the Fab Vrs, I do wish she had Xenons but I got a cracking deal on her with very low miles. I was going to get an Audi A2 before I had a test drive of the Fab after that I was sold, Don't get me wrong I did like the A2 but the fab puts a grin on my face all day long.

I appreciate everyones comments, thanks for taking the time to post a reply:thumb::thumb:.

Howard


----------



## Johnny E (Jun 8, 2007)

I have made this mistake of not checking my railway friends before they get in the car, thereby earning myself a selection of very grubby seats. Whoever had the idea to fit white bolsters needs a thorough talking to!

I have now covered over 53,000 miles in mine from new and I'm still not bored with it. The Fabia vRS has one thing many modern cars lack: character.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Johnny E said:


> The Fabia vRS has one thing many modern cars lack: character.


I could not agree more!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> White seats = B#tch to keep clean  Everyone who gets in my car is checked before they get anywhere near my seats!!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Thank you all for your comments about the fab, I do go a bit OTT sometimes with the cleaning, The wife thinks it's the norm now and people at work think I'm mad!! but hey I don't care it's my pride and joy, I love the Fab Vrs, I do wish she had Xenons but I got a cracking deal on her with very low miles. I was going to get an Audi A2 before I had a test drive of the Fab after that I was sold, Don't get me wrong I did like the A2 but the fab puts a grin on my face all day long.
> 
> ...


Likewise! I'm getting Paul from Race Valeting off here to do mine and then put a protector on as well so hopefully it should last!

Have you put any of those super bright philips bulbs in your main lights? I saw some on a friends saxo (shudder) the other day and they made a huge difference, and much less annoying to have behind you than HID's

+1 for the smile on the face too - that little car has a brilliant character, 230lb ft of torque in such a small car is never going to fail to amuse! My new tyres are bedding in nicely now too, they're on a par with the sport contact 2's now, but a few more miles and we'll see how much better they eventually are.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice mate - :thumb:

How did you find the AG HD wax? I'm placing an order with AG rep tomorrow !

That was on the list


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

dooby scoo said:


> Very nice mate - :thumb:
> 
> How did you find the AG HD wax? I'm placing an order with AG rep tomorrow !
> 
> That was on the list


TBH I love the AG HD wax, very easy to use and as you can see a nice finish, not to sure about durability yet we'll wait and see!! The applicators are very easy to drop (Because thre is nothing to grip onto) and then you have to wash them but thats my only negative, easy to wipe on and off.



Mother-Goose said:


> Have you put any of those super bright philips bulbs in your main lights? I saw some on a friends saxo (shudder) the other day and they made a huge difference, and much less annoying to have behind you than HID's.


I was thinking of adding osram nightbreaker soon, I need to clean more cars to get some spare cash!!

It's nice to share comments with a fellow Fab VRS owner :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

hehe I should join briskoda soon actually, I'm upgrade the stereo to something thats not crap....but not chavvy so no subs or amps lol


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome job, very detailed!


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Cracking job...makes me ashamed of the state my vRS is in.
I must give it the once over.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> hehe I should join briskoda soon actually, I'm upgrade the stereo to something thats not crap....but not chavvy so no subs or amps lol


Hey I have a sub in my boot!!:lol::lol: I'm no chav!!


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Great job, I had a sooty fabia and they are hard work, liking the look of the BW applicator, where did you get it.
Thanks.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> Hey I have a sub in my boot!!:lol::lol: I'm no chav!!


Of course not, we drive Skoda Fabia vRS's, chavs wouldn't go near them lol I just don't like being drowned in bass and I associate that with nova's


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks lovely, being a Silver Vrs owner myself (and briskodian) it's interesting to see what products you've used on this detail. I spent a bit of time on mine the other week, I'll have to get the photos off the digital camera and get them posted. 

:thumb:


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

ctaverner said:


> Wow great work!! :thumb:
> What is the product you use on the seals?
> Did you buy the applicator for the black wow - cuz that looks brilliant!


Check these out
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=170224259785&fvi=1


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mike206 said:


> Check these out
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=170224259785&fvi=1


Nice find, dirt cheap!!:thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Mike206 said:


> Check these out
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=170224259785&fvi=1


Cheers matey!!!
AC:thumb:


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

looks mint, top job


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Score on that ebay find! I've got some autosol for the exhaust now too.

My furby is in the garage atm, the seal around the rear light cluster has gone, filling the spare wheel well with water and causing mould!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Score on that ebay find! I've got some autosol for the exhaust now too.
> 
> My furby is in the garage atm, the seal around the rear light cluster has gone, filling the spare wheel well with water and causing mould!


Gutted for you lad, Hope they fix it soon........:thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Brill work, what do you make of the new AG wax? is it any good in your opinion?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Brill work, what do you make of the new AG wax? is it any good in your opinion?


I really like it, easy on easy off and a nice finish, if you can get a pot buy it!!:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I gave the exhaust pipe a work over this weekend, my god it looks good!

Did you use the standard or fine compount Autosol btw? I went for standard, it's got a good amount of cut I think.

Might give the HD wax a go though


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent work matey! :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> I gave the exhaust pipe a work over this weekend, my god it looks good!
> 
> Did you use the standard or fine compount Autosol btw? I went for standard, it's got a good amount of cut I think.
> 
> Might give the HD wax a go though


I used the fine grade, I'm glad it worked for you!! now keep it that way..........:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> I used the fine grade, I'm glad it worked for you!! now keep it that way..........:thumb:


haha, yeeeeeh that could be an issue  as long as I clean it each time thats good enough for me.

When this tube runs out I'll get the fine grade stuff and see what the difference is, I can imagine it will make it smoother looking than mine when you are up close, from about a foot away though it looks mirror sharp , really finished the car off, I can see why you do it!


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

Excellent job mate and a lovely car! (it looks abit like mine) :thumb:


----------



## tdi vrs (Sep 5, 2008)

nice lookin furby, have you looked into getting leather seats, i got fed up with my old grubby white seats, and decided to get them retrimmed


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey mate - awesome effort that, well done. Some interesting products used there, and really good example photos too 

Steve


----------

